# 4U1UN

## ES4RZ

http://dx-hamspirit.com/2009/10/4u1un-activity-week/

----------


## Terry

> .


  .           . ::

----------


## Terry

.QSO    .

----------


## 4L5A

CQ WW SSB    M/2   UA9BA   
        73         Al 4L5A

----------


## R8TX

*      ,  1   20 CW.

----------


## RV9CPK

.       .           .        .
    .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

.
   QSO,   20  -    ...

----------


## RX1AL

> *      ,  1   20 CW.


 ...  1 QSO 20M CW     LoTW.  ... .

----------


## rv6ljk

WW       ,         -  ,           .

----------


## ES4RZ

,    14206,    .  :Smile: 
RV3MI .

----------


## RX1AL

- ...   20-,     QSL  CW. '  ...

----------


## R3VA

CW  18081 (  , QSB )  14:25z     ...     !
 online log -    ,   .   ""    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UT7EV

40 CW  .          ,    .

----------


## ES4RZ

13   20 RTTY   3  .
 ,  .  ,      g ,   RTTY  :Smile:  .

----------


## ES4RZ

9  14083  3  . UP 1-2. 
  .

----------


## ES4RZ

,     9 .
 15    3  5 .
     15.

----------


## RW4NH

to ES4RZ
 ,     online LOG 4U1UN-  ?

  ,    rtty (99,9% )  19   LoTW.
 :Sad: (

----------


## RW4NH

LoTW     4u1un ?

----------


## Alexei_LV

,    cw  (99,9% )  80   20   LoTW.     (new one  80, ).

73!       Alex RZ6LV

----------


## RV4CT

?   :Smile:    333-!       21-     !   :Super:     20-  RTTY  5- , UP 2  . "" ,          ,      . ,    !   :Laughing:     5-: KP1, P5, VK0H, XF4  ZL9, ..     !     4U1UN!!! 73!

----------


## ES4RZ

13    18072. . 4 .
 20  ++     21015.  .

----------


## ES4RZ

14 025,6 .   9 .   .
5 :
 80 CW
 20 CW, SSB, RTTY
 17 CW

----------


## ES4RZ

,      .
  , .. . 
,   -,  ,   .
-     .

----------


## Terry

> ?        5-: KP1, P5, VK0H, XF4  ZL9, ..     !     4U1UN!!! 73!


  .........

----------


## UR5UJ

10.103    ,  Q WW SSB :?

----------


## rx9fw

LOTW  WWSSB  ?

----------


## bw_wb

LotW.

----------

